
iPhone crypto hid al-Qaida link to naval base shooting, AG fumes - ssklash
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/feds-want-apple-to-weaken-crypto-after-al-qaida-ties-found-on-shooters-iphone/
======
q92z8oeif
Why not the opposite take: take the inability to identify the threat with all
the privacy invasion they have a right to so far, as a rational reason to
revoke those?

~~~
ssklash
I had the same thought. They talked about how for months before the shooter
arrived in the US he was a member of AQ, but they seemed to have no idea and
welcomed him onto a military base. Maybe it isn't Apple's fault for not
revealing their own intelligence failure sooner...

